# Biglietti Milan - Juventus finale di Coppa Italia 21 maggio 2016.



## admin (8 Marzo 2016)

Aggiornamento:


*Info sui prezzi dei biglietti QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/biglietti...ia-21-maggio-2016-a-vt35260-3.html#post922901




QUI ---) http://www.milanworld.net/biglietti...ia-21-maggio-2016-a-vt35260-3.html#post922901 



I biglietti saranno in vendita solo sul circuito Ticketone

I prezzi dei biglietti, e le categorie, saranno resi noti a partire dal prossimo 15 marzo 2016.



In questo topic verranno fornite tutte le notizie e le informazioni sull'acquisto dei biglietti per la finale di Coppa Italia 2016 tra il Milan e la Juventus che si disputerà il 21 maggio alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Seguiranno tutti gli aggiornamenti.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> I biglietti saranno in vendita solo sul circuito Ticketone
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## pisolo22 (9 Marzo 2016)

Bene ticketone è sicuro ed affidabile avendo fatto acquisti di altri biglietti li mi sono rassicurato ora bisogna solo aspettare la messa in vendita e po vedere i costi e quali settori dello stadio saranno accessibili a noi tifosi senza tessera del tifoso.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2016)

La voglia di andare ci sarebbe anche...ma fra treno e dormire questa gara rischia di costarmi davvero troppo. 

Ad ogni modo ci penserò!


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2016)

Serve la tessera del tifoso per andare in curva?


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Serve la tessera del tifoso per andare in curva?



Quasi sicuramente si, per i settori dedicati al tifo organizzato si, come ogni stadio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quasi sicuramente si, per i settori dedicati al tifo organizzato si, come ogni stadio.



Anche per i residenti a Roma?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2016)

Se non si trattasse di una sconfitta annunciata ci farei un pensierino...


----------



## folletto (12 Marzo 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se non si trattasse di una sconfitta annunciata ci farei un pensierino...



Io probabilmente rinuncerò ad andare (anche se fino a qualche giorno fa avrei fatto di tutto per andare) e non per le altissime probabilità di sconfitta ma perché negli ultimi giorni il mio disgusto verso chi governa il Milan ha raggiunto il livello massimo. Ormai il mio unico desiderio è che i maledetti si levino di torno e, purtroppo, ne passerà di tempo prima che si avveri, i risultati ormai per me sono secondari.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche per i residenti a Roma?



Secondo me si, dedicheranno due settori per il tifo organizzato e li sicuramente servirà la tessera del tifoso. Ad ogni modo tra qualche giorno se ne saprà di più.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Marzo 2016)

io ci andro'. sti' ***** sempre una finale è.

ho letto che molto probabilmente ci sarà una prima fase di prelazione per gli abbonati, finita quella per chi ha la cuore rossonero e infine per chi non ha nessuna tessera.

per quanto riguarda i prezzi cito testalmente:

Nel caso in cui venissero seguiti gli standard adottati durante la finale di Tim Cup dello scorso anno, vi diciamo che i biglietti per la Curva Nord e quella Sud avranno un costo medio di circa 30 euro. Prezzo decisamente più alto per quanto riguarda I Distinti Nord e Sud, che invece potrebbero arrivare a toccare quota 45 euro. Per quanto riguarda le Tribune, come ben saprete, sono sempre le più care e quindi in questo caso il costo del biglietto potrebbe variare da un minimo di 120 ad un massimo di 160 euro.


----------



## de sica (15 Marzo 2016)

Oggi è 15 marzo, qualcuno sa i prezzi dei biglietti?


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Marzo 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Oggi è 15 marzo, qualcuno sa i prezzi dei biglietti?



Secondo Tuttosport la vendita dei biglietti comincia il 30 Marzo, la vendita sarà suddivisa in 3 fasi: la prima per gli abbonati, poi ai tifosi fidelizzati e solo alla fine ci sarà la c.d. vendita libera. Per quanto riguarda i prezzi purtroppo non ho notizie, mi spiace.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Marzo 2016)

*Comunicato Lega Calcio: La vendita dei biglietti sarà effettuata da Ticketone sul circuito LISTICKET e avrà inizio il 30 marzo 2016. Procedure e prezzi di vendita saranno definiti con un successivo comunicato ufficiale.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Lega Calcio: La vendita dei biglietti sarà effettuata da Ticketone sul circuito LISTICKET e avrà inizio il 30 marzo 2016. Procedure e prezzi di vendita saranno definiti con un successivo comunicato ufficiale.*



Altrove leggevo che il 30 marzo si darà spazio alle prelazioni per gli abbonati, e soltanto in seguito, sulla rimanenza, inizierà la vendita libera.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Altrove leggevo che il 30 marzo si darà spazio alle prelazioni per gli abbonati, e soltanto in seguito, sulla rimanenza, inizierà la vendita libera.



In fondo è giusto cosi. Certo si prevede dunque uno stadio a forti tinte juventine.


----------



## milanista_79 (17 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> In fondo è giusto cosi. Certo si prevede dunque uno stadio a forti tinte juventine.



Mi auguro proprio di NO !!!

Generalmente la ripartizione è equa: Curva+ tribuna, curva + tribuna.
Inoltre dovremmo avere più "fame" noi che i tifosi juventini.


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

milanista_79 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro proprio di NO !!!
> 
> Generalmente la ripartizione è equa: Curva+ tribuna, curva + tribuna.
> Inoltre dovremmo avere più "fame" noi che i tifosi juventini.



L'unica cosa equa sono i due settori del tifo organizzato, le due curve. Il resto dello stadio è libero a tutti, mica ti chiedono per che squadra tifi mentre fai il biglietto. Inutile prendersi in giro, lo stadio sarà per il 75% bianconero, come sempre. Pure a Milano quando giocano da noi lo stadio è quasi metà e metà, ripeto a Milano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Marzo 2016)

*Comunicato ufficiale che qui si replica in forma integrale: 

MILANO - Di seguito tutte le informazioni utili sui biglietti della finale di Coppa Italia del 21 maggio all'Olimpico di Roma tra Milan e Juventus: 

3) Biglietti e prezzi

Le categorie e i prezzi dei biglietti sono i seguenti:

TRIBUNA [Monte Mario e Tevere]: € 130.00 (INTERO); € 70.00 (RIDOTTO UNDER 16)
DISTINTI: € 50.00 (INTERO); --- (RIDOTTO UNDER 16)
CURVE: € 30.00 ---
NON DEAMBULANTI E INVALIDI AL 100% CON ACCOMPAGNATORE: € 50.00 (Intero) 
INVALIDI DI GUERRA: GRATUITO

Ai sostenitori del Milan sono riservati i biglietti dei settori Curva Sud (ingressi 18/21), Distinti Sud (ingressi 22/24 e 15/17) e Tribuna Monte Mario.

Ai sostenitori della Juventus sono riservati i biglietti dei settori Curva Nord (ingressi 46/49), Distinti Nord (ingressi 50/52 e 43/45) e Tribuna Tevere.
Fatta salva l’opportunità rappresentata dall’adesione all’iniziativa ‘Invita due amici alla Finale di TIM Cup’ descritta più avanti, i sostenitori di entrambe le squadre possono acquistare un solo biglietto a persona.

Tutti i titoli di accesso sono non cedibili.

I biglietti saranno posti in vendita a partire dalle ore 12.00 di mercoledì 30 marzo
2016.

La vendita sarà divisa in tre fasi: 

(1) una prima fase in prelazione agli abbonati; (2) una seconda in prelazione ai sostenitori delle due squadre aderenti alle rispettive iniziative di fidelizzazione; (3) una eventuale terza, in vendita libera, per i biglietti che dovessero
residuare dopo le prime due fasi.

Nello specifico:
1) Dalle ore 12.00 del 30 marzo alle ore 18.00 del 12 aprile 2016 in prelazione agli abbonati delle due Società. Gli abbonati di Milan e Juventus potranno acquistare i biglietti su tutta la rete vendita LisTicket abilitata alla vendita di biglietti per eventi calcistici indicata sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura, presentando il titolo digitale su cui è caricato l’abbonamento, oppure attraverso il call center al numero 892.101 o tramite web al sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura.

2) Dalle ore 10.00 del 14 aprile alle ore 18.00 del 6 maggio 2016 in prelazione ai sostenitori fidelizzati delle due Società

- Per tutto il periodo indicato, i sostenitori di entrambe le squadre in possesso delle carte “Cuorerossonero” o “J1897 Member” potranno acquistare i biglietti su tutta la rete vendita LisTicket abilitata alla vendita di biglietti per eventi calcistici, indicata sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura, oppure attraverso il call center al numero 892.101 o tramite web al sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura.

- Anche i sostenitori della Juventus in possesso della carta “Premium Member”
potranno acquistare i biglietti con le medesime modalità di cui sopra (rete
LisTicket; call center; sito web) a partire dalle ore 11.00 del 19 aprile 2016.
185/507

- Anche i sostenitori della Juventus in possesso della “Tessera del Tifoso
Juventus” potranno acquistare i biglietti con le medesime modalità di cui sopra
(rete LisTicket; call center; sito web) a partire dalle ore 11.00 del 26 aprile 2016.
I possessori delle carte “Cuorerossonero”, “J1897 Member” o “Premium
Member” che intendano aderire all’iniziativa ‘Invita due amici alla Finale di TIM
Cup’ potranno altresì acquistare, nei rispettivi periodi dedicati (esclusivamente
presso la rete vendita selezionata e indicata sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura alla voce
BIGLIETTERIA FINALE TIM CUP 2016), fino ad un massimo di altri due
tagliandi a testa da intestarsi anche a tifosi non fidelizzati.

3) Dalle ore 10.00 del 9 maggio 2016, eventuale inizio della terza fase di vendita ‘libera’ dei biglietti residui, con modalità che verranno comunicate in seguito.

Per il rilascio dei biglietti in modalità digitale è prevista l’abilitazione della vendita dei titoli online sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura e su rete terrestre (oltre 1.000 punti vendita, consultabili sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura alla sezione “punti vendita LisTicket”, voce BIGLIETTERIA FINALE TIM CUP 2016).

Per ulteriori informazioni sarà possibile telefonare al numero 892.101 o consultare i siti: Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura, www.legaseriea.it. .

I sostenitori ‘non deambulanti e invalidi al 100% con accompagnatore’ potranno acquistare i tagliandi di ingresso esclusivamente dalle ore 10.00 del 14 aprile alle ore 18.00 del 6 maggio 2016 con le seguenti modalità:

- i sostenitori del Milan, prenotando l’acquisto presso il sito della società,
www.acmilan.com/it/tickets/disabled_accreditation, fino ad un massimo di 80 posti disponibili (40 disabili + 40 accompagnatori) in Tribuna Monte Mario;
- i sostenitori della Juventus, inviando una mail a [email protected], fino ad un massimo di 80 posti disponibili (40 disabili + 40 accompagnatori) in Tribuna Tevere.

L’accredito degli invalidi di guerra avverrà il giorno della gara direttamente allo stadio, dietro presentazione della necessaria documentazione e fino ad esaurimento dei posti.*


----------



## pisolo22 (22 Marzo 2016)

quindi per me che non sono ne abbonato ne possessore di tessera del tifoso se ne riparla dal 9 maggio io vorrei andare nei distinti speriamo che rimangano biglietti.


----------



## medjai (22 Marzo 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> quindi per me che non sono ne abbonato ne possessore di tessera del tifoso se ne riparla dal 9 maggio io vorrei andare nei distinti speriamo che rimangano biglietti.



Pure per me. Che io sono in Spagna, ma se ci sono biglietti ci vengo sicuro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Marzo 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> quindi per me che non sono ne abbonato ne possessore di tessera del tifoso se ne riparla dal 9 maggio io vorrei andare nei distinti speriamo che rimangano biglietti.



Stessa cosa vale anche per me, spero per il 9 maggio rimanga qualche biglietto per quel settore


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

I prezzi tutto sommato sono accettabili, mi piacerebbe anche, però è il costo di viaggio ed alloggio a pesare. Ci penserò in settimana.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Marzo 2016)

un mio amico gobbo potrebbe prendere i biglietti dal 26/04, ma l'opzione di invitare 2 amici è per lo stesso settore? altrimenti mi toccherebbe andare nella tribuna Tevere.. 

dite che sarà troppo piena di gobbi? non me la sento in quel caso


----------



## S T B (25 Marzo 2016)

appena rinnovata carta cuore rossonero scaduta nel 2014...
vorrei andare in curva... secondo voi rimarranno biglietti dopo la fase per gli abbonati?


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> appena rinnovata carta cuore rossonero scaduta nel 2014...
> vorrei andare in curva... secondo voi rimarranno biglietti dopo la fase per gli abbonati?



Lato Juventus più difficile, lato Milan io credo di si


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2016)

*Comunicato ufficiale del Milan sui biglietti per la finale di Coppa Italia. Prezzi e modalità d'acquisto.



Biglietti e prezzi:
TRIBUNA [Monte Mario e Tevere]: € 130.00 (INTERO); € 70.00 (RIDOTTO UNDER 16)
DISTINTI: € 50.00 (INTERO); --- (RIDOTTO UNDER 16)
CURVE: € 30.00 (INTERO); --- (RIDOTTO UNDER 16)
NON DEAMBULANTI E INVALIDI AL 100% CON ACCOMPAGNATORE: € 50.00 (Intero)
INVALIDI DI GUERRA: GRATUITO

Ai sostenitori del Milan sono riservati i biglietti dei settori Curva Sud (ingressi 18/21), Distinti Sud (ingressi 22/24 e 15/17) e Tribuna Monte Mario.

Ai sostenitori della Juventus sono riservati i biglietti dei settori Curva Nord (ingressi 46/49), Distinti Nord (ingressi 50/52 e 43/45) e Tribuna Tevere.

Fatta salva l’opportunità rappresentata dall’adesione all’iniziativa ‘Invita due amici alla Finale di TIM Cup’ descritta più avanti, i sostenitori di entrambe le squadre possono acquistare un solo biglietto a persona.

Tutti i titoli di accesso sono non cedibili.

I biglietti saranno posti in vendita a partire dalle ore 12.00 di mercoledì 30 Marzo 2016.

La vendita sarà divisa in tre fasi:
(1) una prima fase in prelazione agli abbonati; (2) una seconda in prelazione ai sostenitori delle due squadre aderenti alle rispettive iniziative di fidelizzazione; (3) una eventuale terza fase, in vendita libera, per i biglietti che dovessero
residuare dopo le prime due fasi.

Nello specifico:
1) Dalle ore 12.00 del 30 marzo alle ore 18.00 del 12 aprile 2016 in prelazione agli abbonati delle due Società. Gli abbonati di Milan e Juventus potranno acquistare i biglietti su tutta la rete vendita LisTicket abilitata alla vendita di biglietti per eventi calcistici indicata sul sito isticket.com, presentando il titolo digitale su cui è caricato l’abbonamento, oppure attraverso il call center al numero 892.101 o tramite web al sito listicket.com.

2) Dalle ore 10.00 del 14 aprile alle ore 18.00 del 6 maggio 2016 in prelazione ai sostenitori fidelizzati delle due Società

- Per tutto il periodo indicato, i sostenitori di entrambe le squadre in possesso delle carte “Cuorerossonero” o “J1897 Member” potranno acquistare i biglietti su tutta la rete vendita LisTicket abilitata alla vendita di biglietti per eventi calcistici, indicata sul sito listicket.com, oppure attraverso il call center al numero 892.101 o tramite web al sito listicket.com.

- Anche i sostenitori della Juventus in possesso della carta “Premium Member”
potranno acquistare i biglietti con le medesime modalità di cui sopra (rete
LisTicket; call center; sito web) a partire dalle ore 11.00 del 19 aprile 2016.
185/507

- Anche i sostenitori della Juventus in possesso della “Tessera del Tifoso
Juventus” potranno acquistare i biglietti con le medesime modalità di cui sopra
(rete LisTicket; call center; sito web) a partire dalle ore 11.00 del 26 aprile 2016.

I possessori delle carte “Cuorerossonero”, “J1897 Member” o “Premium
Member” che intendano aderire all’iniziativa ‘Invita due amici alla Finale di TIM Cup’ potranno altresì acquistare, nei rispettivi periodi dedicati (esclusivamente presso la rete vendita selezionata e indicata sul sito listicket.com alla voce BIGLIETTERIA FINALE TIM CUP 2016), fino ad un massimo di altri due tagliandi a testa da intestarsi anche a tifosi non fidelizzati.

3) Dalle ore 10.00 del 9 maggio 2016, eventuale inizio della terza fase di vendita ‘libera’ dei biglietti residui, con modalità che verranno comunicate in seguito.

Per il rilascio dei biglietti in modalità digitale è prevista l’abilitazione della vendita dei titoli online sul sito Listicket.com Biglietti, Concerti, Spettacolo, Sport & Cultura e su rete terrestre (oltre 1.000 punti vendita, consultabili sul sito listicket.com alla sezione “punti vendita LisTicket”, voce BIGLIETTERIA FINALE TIM CUP 2016).

Per ulteriori informazioni sarà possibile telefonare al numero 892.101 o consultare i siti: listicket.com, legaseriea.it. .

I sostenitori ‘non deambulanti e invalidi al 100% con accompagnatore’ potranno acquistare i tagliandi di ingresso esclusivamente dalle ore 10.00 del 14 aprile alle ore 18.00 del 6 maggio 2016 con le seguenti modalità:

- i sostenitori del Milan, prenotando l’acquisto presso il sito della società,
acmilan.com, fino ad un massimo di 80 posti disponibili (40 disabili + 40 accompagnatori) in Tribuna Monte Mario;

- i sostenitori della Juventus, inviando una mail a biglietteria @ legaseriea.it, fino ad un massimo di 80 posti disponibili (40 disabili + 40 accompagnatori) in Tribuna Tevere.

L’accredito degli invalidi di guerra avverrà il giorno della gara direttamente allo stadio, dietro presentazione della necessaria documentazione e fino ad esaurimento dei posti.

ACCREDITI TV, STAMPA E FOTOGRAFI
La Lega Nazionale Professionisti Serie A, organizzatrice dell’evento, è l’unico soggetto autorizzato ad emettere tagliandi di accredito per accedere allo Stadio Olimpico.
Gli accrediti verranno rilasciati con le seguenti modalità:
a) Accrediti stampa
Le richieste dovranno pervenire, entro e non oltre le ore 18.00 di martedì 12 maggio 2016, all’Ufficio Stampa della Lega Serie A (mail: stampa @ legaseriea .it).
Suddetto termine è da intendersi tassativo.
Le richieste dovranno essere inviate su carta intestata e recare la firma del Direttore di testata (oltre all’indicazione del luogo e della data di nascita e del numero della tessera professionale della persona per la quale si richiede l’accredito). Anche i titolari delle tessere CONI Stampa dovranno inviare la richiesta di accredito con le stesse modalità, specificando di essere in possesso della stessa, ai fini dell’assegnazione della postazione. La richiesta di accesso alla mixed zone andrà espressamente indicata nella richiesta di accredito.

b) Accrediti emittenti televisive e radiofoniche
Le richieste dovranno pervenire, entro e non oltre le ore 18.00 di martedì 12 maggio 2016, all’Ufficio Emittenti della Lega Serie A (mail: emittenti @ legaseriea. it).
Suddetto termine è da intendersi tassativo.
Alle emittenti televisive e radiofoniche sarà concesso l’accredito secondo le previsioni del Regolamento per l’esercizio della cronaca audiovisiva e del Regolamento per l’esercizio della cronaca radiofonica, emanati dall’AGCOM per la corrente stagione sportiva.
La richiesta di accesso alla mixed zone andrà espressamente indicata nella richiesta di accredito.

c) Accrediti fotografi
Le richieste dovranno pervenire, entro e non oltre le ore 18.00 di martedì 12 maggio 2016, all’Ufficio Emittenti della Lega Serie A (mail: emittenti @ legaseriea.i t).
Suddetto termine è da intendersi tassativo.
Ai fotografi sarà concesso l’accredito secondo le previsioni del Regolamento per
l’accesso dei fotografi alle competizioni ufficiali emanato dalla Lega Serie A per la
corrente stagione sportiva.
In tutti i casi che precedono, le modalità per il ritiro degli accrediti saranno
comunicate successivamente.

TESSERE CONI E FIGC
I titolari delle Tessere CONI e FIGC di Tribuna d’Onore, valide per il 2016, avranno accesso ai settori di Tribuna. I tagliandi di assegnazione del posto verranno distribuiti dietro presentazione della tessera personale e di un valido documento d'identità, fino ad esaurimento dei posti disponibili.

Le Tessere CONI e FIGC non di Tribuna d’Onore non consentiranno l’accesso a questa gara.
Le modalità per il ritiro di questi accrediti saranno comunicate successivamente.*


----------



## braungioxe (30 Marzo 2016)

siamo un gruppo di amici milanisti e juventini,vorremmo andare tutti insieme a vederla,all'olimpico non siamo mai stati,non conosco i settori,come dovremmo muoverci?Cioè quando possiamo acquistare i biglietti?Che zona ci tocca?


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2016)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> siamo un gruppo di amici milanisti e juventini,vorremmo andare tutti insieme a vederla,all'olimpico non siamo mai stati,non conosco i settori,come dovremmo muoverci?Cioè quando possiamo acquistare i biglietti?Che zona ci tocca?



Com'è scritto bene sopra dipende se:

1. Siete abbonati?
2. Avete la tessera cuore rossonero o la tessera della Juventus?
3. Non avete nulla di tutto ciò?

In base a questo sai quando puoi acquistarli.


----------



## de sica (30 Marzo 2016)

Il costo di 130 euro per un biglietto in tribuna tevere centrale mi sembra una follia. Un conto vicino al campo, un conto in alto verso le ultime file.. poi non concepisco tutte queste fasi di vendita, poi ci stupiamo che gli stadi siano vuoti


----------



## S T B (31 Marzo 2016)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> siamo un gruppo di amici milanisti e juventini,vorremmo andare tutti insieme a vederla,all'olimpico non siamo mai stati,non conosco i settori,come dovremmo muoverci?Cioè quando possiamo acquistare i biglietti?Che zona ci tocca?



per andare tutti e 4 insieme dovete puntare ai distinti nella terza fase di vendita credo.
Io aspetto il 14 e punterei ai distinti. Ho trovato anche un posto per la notte vicino all'Olimpico. 
Secondo me sono assurdi i 12 giorni per la fase abbonati. Quattro giorni bastavano.


----------



## braungioxe (31 Marzo 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> per andare tutti e 4 insieme dovete puntare ai distinti nella terza fase di vendita credo.
> Io aspetto il 14 e punterei ai distinti. Ho trovato anche un posto per la notte vicino all'Olimpico.
> Secondo me sono assurdi i 12 giorni per la fase abbonati. Quattro giorni bastavano.


ho letto il comunicato,noi siamo 6 ed abbiamo 2 tessere cuorerossonero,con la funzione invita 2 amici possiamo acquistare quindi 6 biglietti dal 14 sul sito listicket la,i soldi li dobbiamo caricare su carta quindi?
Tribuna sono €130,conviene distinti quindi e non curve?Visto che siamo misti


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2016)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> ho letto il comunicato,noi siamo 6 ed abbiamo 2 tessere cuorerossonero,con la funzione invita 2 amici possiamo acquistare quindi 6 biglietti dal 14 sul sito listicket la,i soldi li dobbiamo caricare su carta quindi?
> Tribuna sono €130,conviene distinti quindi e non curve?Visto che siamo misti



Per stare assieme vi tocca andare per forza sui distinti


----------



## ignaxio (31 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per stare assieme vi tocca andare per forza sui distinti



perchè, nelle tribune Montemario/Tevere non si può stare insieme? non credo che sia un problema


----------



## JohnShepard (31 Marzo 2016)

La mia "Cuore Rossonero" è scaduta a gennaio. Se la rinnovo online domani mi arriva entro il 14? Che dite?


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> perchè, nelle tribune Montemario/Tevere non si può stare insieme? non credo che sia un problema



Si, per distinti intendevo le tribune laterali.


----------



## S T B (31 Marzo 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> La mia "Cuore Rossonero" è scaduta a gennaio. Se la rinnovo online domani mi arriva entro il 14? Che dite?



non serve che tu abbia in mano la tessera! Appena rinnovata ti mandano un e-mail con il numero della tessera che è l'unica cosa che ti serve per fare il biglietto il 14. Io sto ancora aspettando la mia, ma ho già il numero...


----------



## S T B (31 Marzo 2016)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> ho letto il comunicato,noi siamo 6 ed abbiamo 2 tessere cuorerossonero,con la funzione invita 2 amici possiamo acquistare quindi 6 biglietti dal 14 sul sito listicket la,i soldi li dobbiamo caricare su carta quindi?
> Tribuna sono €130,conviene distinti quindi e non curve?Visto che siamo misti



non devi caricare i soldi nella cuore rossonero...


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Aprile 2016)

Come volevasi dimostrare i settori della juve stanno andando via come il vento infatti la tribuna riservata alla juve è già finita insieme alla curva nord ed anche la disponibilità nei distinti è scarsa , speriamo che per noi milanisti senza tessera ci sia qualche posticino anche se per me che potrò acquistarli dal 9 maggio la vedo dura cmq come si dice la speranza è l'ultima a morire.


----------



## milanista_79 (2 Aprile 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare i settori della juve stanno andando via come il vento infatti la tribuna riservata alla juve è già finita insieme alla curva nord ed anche la disponibilità nei distinti è scarsa , speriamo che per noi milanisti senza tessera ci sia qualche posticino anche se per me che potrò acquistarli dal 9 maggio la vedo dura cmq come si dice la speranza è l'ultima a morire.



Nella tribuna Tevere, settore riservato alla Juve, la disponibilità sul portale Listicket è ancora ALTA.
Risulta nulla la disponibilità del settore tribuna Tevere Parterre che quasi mai viene messo in vendita perchè corrisponde ai settori dietro le recinzioni a livello del campo dove non si vede niente.
La disponibilità della Curva Nord è nulla ed a volte ritorna bassa così come nei distinti nord est.
I settori del Milan hanno invece ancora una disponibilità alta.
Ricordo che i settori a noi riservati (Monte Mario,Curva sud,distinti sud est, distinti sud ovest) corrispondono a 33000 biglietti, neanche un anello e mezzo di San Siro perciò se non riusciamo a bruciarli tutti prendiamocela solo con noi stessi.


----------



## JohnShepard (3 Aprile 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> non serve che tu abbia in mano la tessera! Appena rinnovata ti mandano un e-mail con il numero della tessera che è l'unica cosa che ti serve per fare il biglietto il 14. Io sto ancora aspettando la mia, ma ho già il numero...



ah ok! grazie


----------



## S T B (3 Aprile 2016)

milanista_79 ha scritto:


> Nella tribuna Tevere, settore riservato alla Juve, la disponibilità sul portale Listicket è ancora ALTA.
> Risulta nulla la disponibilità del settore tribuna Tevere Parterre che quasi mai viene messo in vendita perchè corrisponde ai settori dietro le recinzioni a livello del campo dove non si vede niente.
> La disponibilità della Curva Nord è nulla ed a volte ritorna bassa così come nei distinti nord est.
> I settori del Milan hanno invece ancora una disponibilità alta.
> Ricordo che i settori a noi riservati (Monte Mario,Curva sud,distinti sud est, distinti sud ovest) corrispondono a 33000 biglietti, neanche un anello e mezzo di San Siro perciò se non riusciamo a bruciarli tutti prendiamocela solo con noi stessi.



pensavo i distinti fossero un settore più ampio. In totale sarebbero sugli 11.000 posti...


----------



## S T B (13 Aprile 2016)

Allora ci siamo: da domattina alle ore 10 inizia la vendita per i titolari di tessera del tifoso cuore rossonero.
Il circuito listicket richiede una pre-verifica della validità della tessera che potete fare già da ora a questo link: https://www.listicket.com/ticketing/postvendita/circolaritaStep1.html


----------



## S T B (14 Aprile 2016)

ce l'ho fatta... ho dovuto chiamare al call center perchè su internet non me lo faceva fare. 5 euro in più di commissioni + i soldi della chiamata a pagamento. E una mattinata di lavoro buttata. Ottimo


----------



## milanista_79 (14 Aprile 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ce l'ho fatta... ho dovuto chiamare al call center perchè su internet non me lo faceva fare. 5 euro in più di commissioni + i soldi della chiamata a pagamento. E una mattinata di lavoro buttata. Ottimo



per caso hai avuto problemi con la carta cuore rossonero?
Mi sai dire cosa intendono per codice pin?
Il codice utente nel retro della tessera, la data di nascita...?


----------



## de sica (14 Aprile 2016)

Certo che mettere anche il codice pin come sicurezza in più fa ridere


----------



## pisolo22 (14 Aprile 2016)

Io per me la vedo dura , sono finiti tutti i settori è rimasta solo la tribuna speriamo che la disponibilità sia nulla solo per il momento e che ritorni presto aspettare fino al 9 maggio è dura!!!!
PS. è meno male che i tifosi non ci andavano a vedere il Milan allo stadio!!!! forse perché è pur sempre una finale che ad oggi non c'è disponibilità di ticket.


----------



## milanista_79 (14 Aprile 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Io per me la vedo dura , sono finiti tutti i settori è rimasta solo la tribuna speriamo che la disponibilità sia nulla solo per il momento e che ritorni presto aspettare fino al 9 maggio è dura!!!!
> PS. è meno male che i tifosi non ci andavano a vedere il Milan allo stadio!!!! forse perché è pur sempre una finale che ad oggi non c'è disponibilità di ticket.



Squadra indegna, società allo sbando...
Dimostriamo almeno che la tifoseria è ancora grande, in tutta l'Italia e non solo.


----------



## S T B (14 Aprile 2016)

milanista_79 ha scritto:


> per caso hai avuto problemi con la carta cuore rossonero?
> Mi sai dire cosa intendono per codice pin?
> Il codice utente nel retro della tessera, la data di nascita...?



scusa, ho visto solo ora.
Comunque c'era scritto anche su listicket. Per la cuore rossonero il pin è la tua data di nascita: GGMMAA.
Mi aveva spiazzato anche a me.

Comunque non riuscivo a fare i biglietti su internet, mi era preso il panico. Con il call center è stato un attimo.
Sinceramente mi ha sorpreso che oggi siano andati a ruba in un solo giorno. Pensavo che qualche giorno ci sarebbe voluto. Per me è abbastanza vicino, anche se ho deciso di pernottare a Roma.


----------



## milanista_79 (14 Aprile 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> scusa, ho visto solo ora.
> Comunque c'era scritto anche su listicket. Per la cuore rossonero il pin è la tua data di nascita: GGMMAA.
> Mi aveva spiazzato anche a me.
> 
> ...



Esattamente.Non era un problema di codici ma del portale listicket in tilt.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ho letto che i biglietti per la curva sud e la parte dei distinti dedicata ai noi milanisti sono esauriti, confermate ragazzi?


----------



## milanista_79 (15 Aprile 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che i biglietti per la curva sud e la parte dei distinti dedicata ai noi milanisti sono esauriti, confermate ragazzi?



Curva sud, distinti SUD EST, distinti SUD OVEST esauriti.
Disponibilità in tribuna Monte Mario.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2016)

milanista_79 ha scritto:


> Curva sud, distinti SUD EST, distinti SUD OVEST esauriti.
> Disponibilità in tribuna Monte Mario.



Ok, grazie dell'info!


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2016)

Comunque è abbastanza strano che i settori del Milan siano finiti e quelli della Juve no. Io ho sentito la voce che molti juventini hanno acquisito biglietti dei distinti milanisti


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Aprile 2016)

Riporto il post di *Luca Serafin*i: MILAN-JUVENTUS i biglietti per la finale di Coppa Italia
Riceviamo da Luca Pieralisi
"Biglietti finale coppa Italia. Prima prevendita: abbonati. Ok aspetto. Seconda prevendita: titolari cuore rossonero. Ok ce l'ho. Partecipa all'iniziativa porta due amici allo stadio. Ok. Vado sul sito (Listicket). No sul sito no, l'iniziativa solo nei punti vendita. Ok, vado nel punto vendita. No qui no, solo nei punti vendita abilitati all'iniziativa. Provincia di Ancona non ce ne sono. Ok vado a roma. Vorrei tre biglietti, ho la cuore rossonero. Ok, la tessera originale e i tre documenti in originale dei tuoi amici. Come in originale? La copia no? No. Il ministero degli interni vuole che presenti gli originali. Ma i miei amici stanno nelle Marche non li ho: allora niente biglietti per i tuoi amici. Ok solo per me e per mia moglie. 260 euro grazie. Biglietti non trasferibili ovviamente. È rimasta solo la tribuna Monte Mario. Ok. Mi dispiace ragazzi, non me li hanno dati. Vado a casa. Internet. *'www.ticketbis* sono disponibili biglietti di tutti i settori... Dimenticavo : c'è scritto 'non serve la tessera del tifoso'...".

Vedendo su *ticketbis* i biglietti ci sono e non ci vuole nemmeno la tessera e siamo ad Aprile cmq è scandaloso che permettano queste cose tutti i biglietti comprati da altri siti rivenditori che poi te li fanno pagare uno sproposito , che Vergogna quest'è l'Italia!!!!. Voglio pure capire il bagarino che te lo vende a 100 al posto di 50 fuori allo stadio a poche ore dalla partita , ma questo non l'accetto sono DISGUSTATO , vorrà dire che i soldi del biglietto li dirotterò sulla maglia della prossima stagione e per vedere la mia squadra giocare mi toccherà farlo a Milano quando prima o poi verrò.


----------



## de sica (19 Aprile 2016)

Interessante però vedere che adesso la Curva Sud è tornata disponibile come vendita, ed io ho appena acquistato il biglietto.
Fate vobis..


----------



## JohnShepard (26 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi problema. Ho acquistato due biglietti qualche giorno fa presso un punto vendita della mia città, sono quindi cartacei. Per me che ho la tessera e per un amico. Adesso, io ho rinnovato da poco, quindi ho dato a chi ha fatti i biglietti soltanto il numero della nuova tessera, in quanto ovviamente quella precedente in mio possesso, scaduta, ha un altro numero. Quindi, quando io andrò allo stadio per la finale, mi faranno entrare senza problemi oppure vorranno vedere all'ingresso la tessera nuova? Non ho idea di quando possano spedirmi quella nuova in quanto nelle varie mail non è specificato. Vi prego, aiutatemi a risolvere questo dilemma, anche se vedendo la situazione della squadra un po è passato il piacere ma comunque...quello è un altro discorso


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2016)

È rimasto qualcosa per la vendita libera alla fine?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> È rimasto qualcosa per la vendita libera alla fine?



Un mio amico poco fa mi ha detto che su Ticket One sono rimasti soltanto i biglietti da 130€, credo tribuna Monte Mario


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un mio amico poco fa mi ha detto che su Ticket One sono rimasti soltanto i biglietti da 130€, credo tribuna Monte Mario



Ma li vendono solo su ticketone? 
Ho appena controllato e da Sold Out.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma li vendono solo su ticketone?
> Ho appena controllato e da Sold Out.



Si vendono anche su Last Ticket, ma pure lì adesso da sold out. Evidentemente sono finiti pure gli ultimi da 130€.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

*Per tutti: i canali ufficiali (Last Ticket, Ticket One) ormai danno SOLD OUT. Quindi disponibilità esaurita.*


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per tutti: i canali ufficiali (Last Ticket, Ticket One) ormai danno SOLD OUT. Quindi disponibilità esaurita.*



Sinceri complimenti ai milanisti che hanno avuto il coraggio di prendere il biglietto per una sconfitta stra scontata.


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceri complimenti ai milanisti che hanno avuto il coraggio di prendere il biglietto per una sconfitta stra scontata.



Sarà pieno di Juventini


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sarà pieno di Juventini



Questo è garantito, come dicevo anche mesi fa lo stadio sarà 75% gobbo e 25 rossonero.


----------



## S T B (14 Maggio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Ragazzi problema. Ho acquistato due biglietti qualche giorno fa presso un punto vendita della mia città, sono quindi cartacei. Per me che ho la tessera e per un amico. Adesso, io ho rinnovato da poco, quindi ho dato a chi ha fatti i biglietti soltanto il numero della nuova tessera, in quanto ovviamente quella precedente in mio possesso, scaduta, ha un altro numero. Quindi, quando io andrò allo stadio per la finale, mi faranno entrare senza problemi oppure vorranno vedere all'ingresso la tessera nuova? Non ho idea di quando possano spedirmi quella nuova in quanto nelle varie mail non è specificato. Vi prego, aiutatemi a risolvere questo dilemma, anche se vedendo la situazione della squadra un po è passato il piacere ma comunque...quello è un altro discorso



ho rinnovato la mia tessera un paio di mesi fa e ancora non mi è arrivata. Ho chiamato il call center e mi hanno detto di non preoccuparsi. Pur non avendo la tessera faranno un comunicato sul sito spiegando come si entra senza.

Ma come fanno gli juventini ad essere tra i milanisti se tutto è esaurito con la tessera del Milan? Si sono fatti la tessera del Milan?


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ho rinnovato la mia tessera un paio di mesi fa e ancora non mi è arrivata. Ho chiamato il call center e mi hanno detto di non preoccuparsi. Pur non avendo la tessera faranno un comunicato sul sito spiegando come si entra senza.
> 
> Ma come fanno gli juventini ad essere tra i milanisti se tutto è esaurito con la tessera del Milan? Si sono fatti la tessera del Milan?



A me è arrivata l'altro giorno. In più ho il cartaceo, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Maggio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> A me è arrivata l'altro giorno. In più ho il cartaceo, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi



S T B tu non hai il biglietto cartaceo?


----------



## S T B (16 Maggio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> S T B tu non hai il biglietto cartaceo?



ho solo il segnaposto. Il biglietto l'ho fatto telefonicamente e la tessera non arriva... mah


----------



## JohnShepard (17 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ho solo il segnaposto. Il biglietto l'ho fatto telefonicamente e la tessera non arriva... mah



Comunque ormai è diventato un casino andare allo stadio. Poi si chiedono come mai siano vuoti...


----------



## de sica (17 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ho rinnovato la mia tessera un paio di mesi fa e ancora non mi è arrivata. Ho chiamato il call center e mi hanno detto di non preoccuparsi. Pur non avendo la tessera faranno un comunicato sul sito spiegando come si entra senza.
> 
> *Ma come fanno gli juventini ad essere tra i milanisti se tutto è esaurito con la tessera del Milan? Si sono fatti la tessera del Milan?*



Con la semplice iniziativa porta due amici allo stadio  puo entrare chiunque, tanto non vedo no la tessera


----------



## S T B (17 Maggio 2016)

società che fa schifo anche da queste cose. La tessera non arriva, mi avevano detto che mettevano sul sito le indicazioni su come entrare senza tessera e a 4 giorni dalla partita niente.


----------



## S T B (18 Maggio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> A me è arrivata l'altro giorno. In più ho il cartaceo, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi



ma quando hai fatto la tessera?


----------



## JohnShepard (18 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma quando hai fatto la tessera?



L'ho rinnovata i primi di aprile


----------



## S T B (18 Maggio 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> L'ho rinnovata i primi di aprile



io a fine marzo e ancora niente... ormai non credo arrivi più.
Al telefono continuano a dirmi che metteranno informazioni su come entrare a chi non l'ha ancora ricevuta, ma tra poco è sabato e niente...


----------



## JohnShepard (19 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> io a fine marzo e ancora niente... ormai non credo arrivi più.
> Al telefono continuano a dirmi che metteranno informazioni su come entrare a chi non l'ha ancora ricevuta, ma tra poco è sabato e niente...



Strano comunque che non ti sia arrivata. Fammi sapere come ti finisce


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> io a fine marzo e ancora niente... ormai non credo arrivi più.
> Al telefono continuano a dirmi che metteranno informazioni su come entrare a chi non l'ha ancora ricevuta, ma tra poco è sabato e niente...


Hanno messo le info per poterlo stampare.


----------



## S T B (20 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Hanno messo le info per poterlo stampare.



grazie mille, stampato.
Perderemo, ma sono comunque emozionato.


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Maggio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> grazie mille, stampato.
> Perderemo, ma sono comunque emozionato.



Vado anch'io, conscio della batosta che ci aspetta.


----------

